# Coaching Changes 2008



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Western Kentucky coach Horn leaving for S. Carolina

You like this hire? USC get any better or continue down the road of SEC mediocrity?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

ok now this is the question of the year?

where does Coach Huggins go coach next season?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:laugh:

I have a feeling he'll be retiring where he's at.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

second question 

who Indiana hire? how about Coach Quin Snyder? If they hired Coach Sampson with recruiting violations, maybe they should hire a coach with paying players espically those who ride on ATV's at the University Presidents house


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Western Kentucky coach Horn leaving for S. Carolina
> 
> You like this hire? USC get any better or continue down the road of SEC mediocrity?


I think he will do fine at USC. They will be a regular NCAA tournament contender (as in contender to qualify for the tourney). I really don't think any coach is going to make that program a national power or anything but he should do fine.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> second question
> 
> who Indiana hire? how about Coach Quin Snyder? If they hired Coach Sampson with recruiting violations, maybe they should hire a coach with paying players espically those who ride on ATV's at the University Presidents house


Hahahaha!

I think Indiana should try to get Lavin out of broadcasting. He's a Big Ten guy, but then again he's also a Purdue guy, so maybe he wouldn't go to IU.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> second question
> 
> who Indiana hire? how about Coach Quin Snyder? If they hired Coach Sampson with recruiting violations, maybe they should hire a coach with paying players espically those who ride on ATV's at the University Presidents house


:rofl2:


I still think Bennett accepts the job unless he has already declined it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

It's too hard to recruit in SC. There aren't enough good recruits in this state. Basketball just isn't very good here. It's all football. Then they can't steal anything from the state of NC, GA, or FL cause schools in that state take all the talent. I just don't see them getting very good (like you said, bball)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I still think Bennett accepts the job unless he has already declined it.


He already declined, yesterday.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

lets start the rumors of Bill Self to Okie State, it is all over again


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> He already declined, yesterday.


ahh I figured I would have missed something. Also who takes over at Okie lite?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, what's the deal with that? did he really resign or his own or was he going to get canned? i also saw that they're paying him for the remaining 3 years of his contract. i gotta find some dope to give me one of those deals.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its looking like Bill Grier is going to Oregon St.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Crean to Indiana. Thats interesting


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its looking like Bill Grier is going to Oregon St.


That Oregon State job is hopeless, except for the fact he may get a Charlie Weis esque raise after his first pac-10 victory whenever that may be. I wonder if Gary Payton would ever consider taking the job there? At the very least he would be able to snag some recruits due to his name.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont want to even get into the cluster**** that is the LSU coaching search...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^:rofl2:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HB said:


> Crean to Indiana. Thats interesting


People like that? 

Looks like you may have a new AD in Baton Rouge too, GT


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think Crean is a really good coach and he will be able to lure in some big-time recruits at a school with the prestige of Indiana. He did a fairly good job at Marquette and I think he has an opportunity to make some very good things happen in Bloomington.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> People like that?
> 
> Looks like you may have a new AD in Baton Rouge too, GT


The reason we cant find select a coach is because we dont have an AD. No one wants to accept a job and not know who the boss is at this point.

One of the reasons we dont have an AD is because we dont have a chancellor yet.

Everyone is interim over here at this point, and it seems like we are going to have to logically hire from the top down. Which is going to suck because the time for finding a coach is rapidly approaching


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Sean Sutton has resigned from Okie St. opening up yet another coaching job.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

*Indiana Hires Tom Crean*

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!

That's all I have to say about that right now.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Self said he is not interested, told okie state via press conference if they contact him, he would tell them to go another direction, and he said he is not a candidate. I will have to wait and see for this as we have been down this road before, but I feel going to OSU will be a step down for self


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm sure everyone but Okie Lite fans think that way KA. Self has himself quite a program going in Lawrence.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sorry guys, in my excited state I started a new thread when I heard about Crean. Huge news here in Milwaukee, the kids at Marquette REALLY REALLY REALLLLLLLLLLY LOVE him. I think it's a good hire for Indiana.

Now Marquette needs to take Pat Forde's advice and contact Milwaukee native and UW-Milwaukee Grad Bruce Weber about the newly open head coaching job. With players that talented combined with Weber's coaching, we could see Illinois 2005 redux. I'm actually really curious about who Marquette will hire, should be interesting. They'll probably go for someone who presses and plays exciting, instead of the Big Ten/Wisconsin style.

Self isn't going to leave one of the Big programs for his alma mater. UCLA, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Duke, and UNC are the Big Six programs no one would ever leave even for their alma mater. You either retire or get fired from those, there is no other option.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Indiana Hires Tom Crean*

Going out on a limb here but I think Nimreitz is excited. I think this is a really good hire, and he will really turn the Hoosiers around. Next year he will probably struggle though.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Self isn't going to leave one of the Big programs for his alma mater. UCLA, Indiana, Kansas, Kentucky, Duke, and UNC are the Big Six programs no one would ever leave even for their alma mater. You either retire or get fired from those, there is no other option.


OR, you transfer from one of those big 6 programs to another big 6 program. (i.e. Roy Williams from Kansas to UNC)



I've heard the top candidates for Marquette are Sean Miller, Kevin O'Neil (whom I really don't see coming back), and Lon Kruger.

I don't see how Bruce Weber leaves Illinois.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Olsen already said O'Neill isnt coming back, so yes its a logical choice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Crean can recruit and isn't dirty. The reason going to Indiana works for him is because he recruits Chicago and Indiana pretty heavily. He will get Midwest ballers.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Crean moved to easier conference and a school where there won't be any pressure for a few seasons.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Much better resources at Indiana too. I will also re-emphasize what HKF said, Crean is a guy who would have kept Oden and Conley in the Hoosier State had he been there. The guy also has unlimited energy and never stops working. Not the greatest X and O's guy, but he's not terrible. He thrives off emotion.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> Olsen already said O'Neill isnt coming back, so yes its a logical choice.


I think apelman meant coming back to Marquette...

The rumor in Kentucky is that the new coach of Western Kentucky will be... none other than Bobby Knight. :eek8: That would blow me away. Also, I've heard that Travis Ford will be the new coach at LSU once the NIT is over.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I think apelman meant coming back to Marquette...
> 
> The rumor in Kentucky is that the new coach of Western Kentucky will be... none other than Bobby Knight. :eek8: That would blow me away. Also, I've heard that Travis Ford will be the new coach at LSU once the NIT is over.


The Ford rumor may be legit, but the WKU rumor is pure BS.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> I've heard the top candidates for Marquette are Sean Miller, Kevin O'Neil (whom I really don't see coming back), and Lon Kruger.


Kevin O'Neil seems like a bad hire. He's a little old, and left the team for Tennessee after taking them to the Sweet 16. I don't think he should get a second chance.

Majerus seems likely. He has a sick mother in Milwaukee, went to Marquette High School, Marquette University, was an assistant under Al McGuire, and then coached the Warriors for 3 years. Also a Wisconsin native.

Sean Miller is a good name to throw out. He's been successful at another Jesuit University (don't underestimate that connection) and is losing an incredible senior class over at Xavier. He's shown he can recruit to a school like Xavier, so it should be even easier to recruit for him in the Big East. Also, I just looked up his bio and his graduate assistant position was at Wisconsin. Not the same school, but at least he is somewhat familiar with the state.

Just one more thing: Marquette can get just about whoever they want unless a coach is fiercely loyal to their school (or at a better program, obviously). Before he left, Tom Crean was the THIRD HIGHEST PAID COACH IN COLLEGE BASKETBALL! I'd also like to say that the state of Wisconsin is graduating one of it's best recruiting classes in 2009, and has a superstar big man coming down the pipeline for 2010. I'm not even sure if the University of Wisconsin is heavily recruiting any of the 2009 guys, so it should be cake to land a couple great in-state guys. Oh yeah, and they are poised for a great year next season since they'll return just about everyone from last year including the Big 3 guards who will all be seniors.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> Crean moved to easier conference and a school where there won't be any pressure for a few seasons.


Despite the forthcoming regulations I wouldn't exactly say there wont be any pressure there...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

His best returning player is 500 pounds.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bobby Knight to WKU? That doesnt make sense to me


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Bobby Knight to WKU? That doesnt make sense to me


I think it was BlueBaron just posting B/S for humor. I'm almost sure it isn't happening.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

*2008 College Basketball Coaching Changes*

More readin' for ya. As in previous years, you'll find confirmed and rumored candidates as well as recently filled positions.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Good find Quinn


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im hearing more and more about Travis Ford being introduced as the new coach Friday or Monday.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> I think it was BlueBaron just posting B/S for humor. I'm almost sure it isn't happening.


Nope, I was being serious. I saw on ESPN news today where WKU was denying contacting Knight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is the LSU job really better than the Umass job?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

HB said:


> Is the LSU job really better than the Umass job?


No disrespect to UMass or it's fans but if you're the UMass coach you'd have to be crazy not to jump to the SEC if you had the chance. There will probably be more money involved but Louisiana is full of basketball talent. That talent will want to play for Travis Ford.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> No disrespect to UMass or it's fans but if you're the UMass coach you'd have to be crazy not to jump to the SEC if you had the chance. There will probably be more money involved but Louisiana is full of basketball talent. That talent will want to play for Travis Ford.


A friend who goes to an A10 school scoffed when I suggested Sean Miller might jump from Xavier to Marquette. "Why would he leave Xavier?" Um.... because he'll make more money, have better resources, and be in a major conference? The Atlantic 10 just simply doesn't have the cache of the major conferences. I'm not saying every A10 coach will jump for any major conference job, just like not every major conference coach will jump to Kentucky or Indiana, but it is a legitimate step up in status and most will.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HB said:


> Is the LSU job really better than the Umass job?


Oh yeah it is. Not being biased either. The money LSU Athletics has is top notch within the nation. The facilities are also great. 

As BlueBaron mentioned the high school talent in basketball within Louisiana is actually very very good. Check out some of the top players in the state this decade off the top of my head.

Stromile Swift
Brandon Bass
Shan Foster
Danny Granger
Glen Davis
Chris Duhon
Tyrus Thomas
Paul Millsap
Tasmin Mitchell
Perry Stevenson
DJ Augustin
Tweety Carter
Dwight Lewis
Lacedarius Dunn
Greg Monroe


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya, it's not even close. Better conference. Better $$$. Better facilities.... There's a bunch of athletes in the state. The surrounding states are also better, IMO.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> ahh I figured I would have missed something. Also who takes over at Okie lite?



Can you explain to me what the hell 'okie lite' means?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

You aren't as big as the Sooners.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

^^^Bingo


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Montgomery headed to Cal​
I'm really surprised that IU didn't go after him. I also think he could get a better gig than Cal. Oregon maybe? Maybe not. He knows the Pac 10, and I'm sure he'll steal some recruits away fomr USC and UCLA. That just makes California / Pac 10 basketball even stronger.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> You aren't as big as the Sooners.




I'm really not trying to hijack this thread (well, yeah i am a little) but what exactly are we not as big at? Obviously football, but is that the whole reason for the okie lite thing?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

He's referring to Oklahoma St. like UK fans refer to Louisville as little brother...


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

*A few more updates* such as WKU selecting McDonald as their coach. A number of new candidates for various jobs have been added as well.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

More updates:

Stanford coach Trent Johnson is leaving for LSU. If only Montgomery had waited a week, he'd have his old job back.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

Travis Ford is in Providence today as is touring the campus as part of his interview. an offer could come later today.

- quinn


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm not going to lie I didnt have Trent Johnson anywhere near my radar. I'm going to have to research him a bit more but two different Sweet 16 teams in the past 5 years make me initially happy.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

And...Travis Ford has just been offered the Providence job in the past hour.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Oh yeah, Buzz Williams is in at Marquette.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

Day continues...

Detroit filled their opening with former Indiana assistant McCallum


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Oh yeah, Buzz Williams is in at Marquette.


I'd bet their buzzing about that in Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Gene Cross to Toledo. BIG-time hire for Toledo.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

KJay said:


> I'd bet their buzzing about that in Wisconsin


He's supposedly some recruiting guru.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

Travis ford has been added to the list as the new coach at Oklahoma St.

Tony Barbee (UTEP coach), Derek Kellogg (Memphis assistant) and Tom Moore (Quinnipiac coach) top the candidate list.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Rex Walters selected for USF 


> Walters tapped USF coach: Former KU guard Rex Walters is headed home to coach the University of San Francisco’s basketball team. Walters, a native of San Jose, Calif., went 10-21 at Florida Atlantic the past two seasons. He will take over for interim coach Eddie Sutton.
> 
> “One of the biggest motivations was to be able to come back home,” said Walters, who graduated from KU in 1993. “I am a Bay Area guy. From third grade on, this is where I made my home.
> 
> ...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Quinn said:


> Travis ford has been added to the list as the new coach at Oklahoma St.


I heard he got it


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I don't think it's been confirmed yet TM.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> I don't think it's been confirmed yet TM.


According to ESPN it has last I checked.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> I don't think it's been confirmed yet TM.


confirmed


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

He will make Oklahoma St. into a solid contender. He's a heck of a coach.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

*Updates: *
Jacksonville St. hired MVSU coach Green
Drake hired Arizona St. assistant Phelps


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

UMass is set to offer it's head coaching job to former Umass player and current Memphis assistant Derrek Kellogg.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

...and Kellogg is expected to accept.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I say good hire for UMass. If his style is going to be anything like Calipari's, look out A-10.


----------



## Quinn (Jan 9, 2004)

Stanford Hired Johnny Dawkins as head coach


----------

